# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra e Tironës

## J@mes

Duke qene se hapesja tradicionale e kesaj teme Michelle, nuk eshte kthyer ende nga pushimet verore dhe sofres se Tirones i kishin vene drynin me kohe, e pashe te udhes qe ta rihap serisht kete sofer, duke i uruar mireseardhjen te gjithe qytetareve, katundareve apo malesoreve te Shqiperise, por veçanerisht atyre te Tirones, sepse kjo sofer eshte e TIRONES.

----------


## martini1984

> Duke qene se hapesja tradicionale e kesaj teme Michelle, nuk eshte kthyer ende nga pushimet verore dhe sofres se Tirones i kishin vene drynin me kohe, e pashe te udhes qe ta rihap serisht kete sofer, duke i uruar mireseardhjen te gjithe qytetareve, katundareve apo malesoreve te Shqiperise, por veçanerisht atyre te Tirones, sepse kjo sofer eshte e TIRONES.


Vete i perzier,por i lindur aty.
Tirona se ndrroj me asnje ne bote.


Vetem Tirona,dhe fiks.

----------


## sirenetta

sa heqe qe kthehem ne tirane me duket me e bukur. Me zor me shkulin nga vendi per te ikur...

----------


## BaBa

Pershendetje per tiranen  :shkelje syri: 

PS:  J@mes, un e dia qe ishe preji lushnje ti mer vlla nga dole ne tirane  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bombona

tirona mroma juj ...........

----------


## davidd

pershendes te gjithe tiransit/set

----------


## J@mes

> Pershendetje per tiranen 
> 
> PS:  J@mes, un e dia qe ishe preji lushnje ti mer vlla nga dole ne tirane


Ehh Babe lol  :buzeqeshje: 

J@mes eshte pjese e atyre pak familjeve autoktone (24 karatsh). Po ç'rendesi ka kjo. Sikunder jam shprehur ne hapje, ne kete sofer jane te gjithe te mirepritur.
Tironsit jane shquar per mikpritjen e tyre.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju uroj nje mbremje te qete.

----------


## mia@

Pershendetje sofra e Tirones!

----------


## Linda5

*Uuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeee kush na paska hap temen .....pershendetje J@mes,dhe te faleminerit shum,qe na ke hap temen,se na mungonte kjo sofra jon e Tirones

ps :se kisha pa qe ishte myll tema ,se nuk po te lejsha ty me hap temen  ....hahahahahahahahahah

Mroma lagjja 

Si jeni ,si po kaloni ...nga jeni mer,se keni hum fare 

Hajt nje pershendetje per te gjith Tironcet/at ne kte forum 

Pershendetje dhe per vizitoret qe vijn ne kte sofren tone.......kalofshit kendshem ktu me ne*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pershendetje sofra :buzeqeshje:  Ia kalofshi sa me mire e ju lumshin duart per hapjen e mikpritjen ne teme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> *Uuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeee kush na paska hap temen .....pershendetje J@mes,dhe te faleminerit shum,qe na ke hap temen,se na mungonte kjo sofra jon e Tirones
> 
> ps :se kisha pa qe ishte myll tema ,se nuk po te lejsha ty me hap temen  ....hahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Mroma lagjja 
> 
> Si jeni ,si po kaloni ...nga jeni mer,se keni hum fare 
> 
> Hajt nje pershendetje per te gjith Tironcet/at ne kte forum 
> ...




Ho mi gaxhie si ke qene ,shyqyr pra, se me gjezdis sa enej -knej neper sofrat e tjera, dhe sofren ton e le mas dore lol

----------


## firaku

Ju pershendes sofra e Tirones e mire se ju gjeta.

----------


## Linda5

> Ho mi gaxhie si ke qene ,shyqyr pra, se me gjezdis sa enej -knej neper sofrat e tjera, dhe sofren ton e le mas dore lol


*hahahaha edhe desha me te thirr mi me ardh ktu ..po menova se mos je nani lol...hahahahahahahahah...........po çme bo rrusho ...mir te kom ty ..knej ftofet sot ,anej nga ty????*

----------


## saura

> *hahahaha edhe desha me te thirr mi me ardh ktu ..po menova se mos je nani lol...hahahahahahahahah...........po çme bo rrusho ...mir te kom ty ..knej ftofet sot ,anej nga ty????*


Jo k'tu ngrofet hala ,sa desha me ik ,po te pash ty verdall ,e thash ta pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

pershendetje tironse e tironsa

----------


## Linda5

> Jo k'tu ngrofet hala ,sa desha me ik ,po te pash ty verdall ,e thash ta pershendes


*Edhe un te pershendes,dhe ma bofsh gjumin e omel rrusho,apo tu prish menja me nejt edhe pak???* :shkelje syri: 




> pershendetje tironse e tironsa


*
goldi mirse erdhe mer ....shyqyr  qe e gjete deren me ardh  ktu*   :perqeshje:

----------


## izabella

Pershendetje Sofra e Tirones e mire se ju gjeta :Lulja3:

----------


## bombona

hej tiranas e tiranase mire se ju gjeta e mire se ju erdha.......

----------


## Dar_di

Pershendetje Sofra e Tiranes, mire se ju gjeta!

----------


## samuel69

pershenetje tironca dhe tironce mir jeni , pershendes sauren se po me pelqen si emer,ate yllin linda5 se qeka tamom yll bote, era dhe kush do postoj mas meje

----------

